# Website nach Update nur noch über IP erreichbar



## Terzo (30. Juli 2016)

Sorry, ich weiß nicht ob das was direkt mit ISPConfig 3 zutun hat, aber nach einem Update von einer 2015er Version auf die aktuelle auf einem
CentOS 6.8 (Final) System ist die einzige Website auf dem Server nicht mehr erreichbar über die Domain aber über die IP-Adresse wie gewohnt.

nslookup der Domain ergibt nun 127.0.0.1

In den Apache Fehler Logs finde ich leider nichts, da die Website ansich ja online ist.

[root@LU1 ~]# /sbin/service httpd restart
Stopping httpd:  [  OK  ]
Starting httpd: [Fri Jul 29 23:15:50 2016] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Fri Jul 29 23:15:50 2016] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
  [  OK  ]

Diese Meldung ist nicht neu wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere, war schon da.

Weiß jemand vielleicht was da jetzt nicht stimmt?​
*Log vom Update:*

>> Update

Operating System: Redhat or compatible, unknown version.

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.

Shall the script create a ISPConfig backup in /var/backup/ now? (yes,no) [yes]:

Creating backup of "/usr/local/ispconfig" directory...
Creating backup of "/etc" directory...
Checking ISPConfig database .. OK
Starting incremental database update.
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0056.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0057.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0058.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0059.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0060.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0061.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0062.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0063.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0064.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0065.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0066.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0067.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0068.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0069.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0070.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0071.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0072.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0073.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0074.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0075.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0076.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0077.sql
Loading SQL patch file: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/sql/incremental/upd_0078.sql
Reconfigure Permissions in master database? (yes,no) [no]:

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]:

Configuring Postfix
postalias: fatal: open /var/lib/mailman/data/aliases: No such file or directory
Configuring Jailkit
Configuring Dovecot
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring BIND
Configuring Apache
Configuring vlogger
Configuring Apps vhost
Configuring Database
Updating ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [12013]:

Create new ISPConfig SSL certificate (yes,no) [no]:

Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]:

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Shutting down postfix:  [  OK  ]
Starting postfix:  [  OK  ]
Stopping saslauthd:  [  OK  ]
Starting saslauthd:  [  OK  ]
Shutting down amavisd: Daemon [20563] terminated by SIGTERM
  [  OK  ]
amavisd stopped
Starting amavisd:  [  OK  ]

Stopping clamd.amavisd:  [  OK  ]
Starting clamd.amavisd:  [  OK  ]
Stopping Dovecot Imap:  [  OK  ]
Starting Dovecot Imap:  [  OK  ]
Stopping httpd:  [  OK  ]
[Fri Jul 29 22:25:16 2016] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Fri Jul 29 22:25:16 2016] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Fri Jul 29 22:25:16 2016] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
Starting httpd:  [  OK  ]
Stopping pure-ftpd:  [  OK  ]
Starting pure-ftpd:  [  OK  ]
PHP Warning:  date(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'America/New_York' for 'EDT/-4.0/DST' instead in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 505
Update finished.


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2016)

Prüfe doch mal den dns der domain.


----------



## Terzo (3. Aug. 2016)

Da scheint mir alles korrekt eingestellt zu sein, es wurde auch nichts verändert und vor dem Update war ich noch auf der Website und alles ging.

Finde leider in den Logs dazu immer noch nichts


----------



## florian030 (3. Aug. 2016)

Was bekommst DU denn bei
dig -t A deinedomain.de
ausgegeben?


----------



## Terzo (3. Aug. 2016)

Vom betroffenem Server selbst


Zitat von florian030:


> [root@LUY ~]# dig -t A domain
> ; <<>> DiG 9.8.2rc1-RedHat-9.8.2-0.47.rc1.el6 <<>> -t A domainentfernt.com
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ;; Got answer:
> ...


Vom einem anderen Server


Zitat von florian030:


> root@losangeles3:~# dig -t A domainentfernt.com
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9+deb8u6-Debian <<>> -t A domainentfernt.com
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ...


----------



## florian030 (3. Aug. 2016)

Wenn kein A-Record für den Eintrag im DNS hinterlegt ist, dann geht das halt nur über die IP.
Sollte domainentfernt.com die richtige Domain sein, dann solltest Du mal nachsehen, was die auth-dns so machen und welche das sind. Ich würde sagen, Du hast ein DNS-Problem.


----------



## Terzo (3. Aug. 2016)

Mir gehört die nicht und der Inhaber sagt, es wurde nichts verändert. Ich guck mal, danke.


----------



## robotto7831a (3. Aug. 2016)

Auf den DNS Servern ist nichts hinterlegt.


----------

